# One, One of?



## Skylynx

Hey all, I've got a quick question: Does anybody know how to use the expression "one of" in Korean?

     For context: "This semester,* one of* my classes is chemistry, another is math."
-OR-
     "I love to listen to this song! It is *one of* my favorite songs!"

     I'd really appreciate any help in this, 'cause I've got a writing assignment due tomorrow...
     Thanks everyone!
     Skylynx


----------



## wildsunflower

"중의 하나". Sorry I am late to respond.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

Saying something is "중의 하나" sounds a bit too foreign and too "translated" so to speak. Such expressions doensn't exist in Korean.

Just say "나는 이번에 화학이랑 수학 들어." and "이 노래 진짜 짱이야! 이거 내 18번이야~" and nothing is lost in translation.


----------



## wildsunflower

> "나는 이번에 화학이랑 수학 들어." and "이 노래 진짜 짱이야! 이거 내 18번이야~"



While these expressions sound natural, I find they are too colloquial and slangy. I never use the expression "18번". And, I believe Skylynx wanted to know how to say "one of" in Korean. "중의 하나" doesn't sound too strange to me. For "It is one of my favorite songs!", I would say "그게 내가 좋아하는 노래들중 하나야."


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

It might sound natural for Korean-Americans whose main language is English. But for most of Koreans who have nothing to do with English, such expressions still sound a bit strange. In any case, hardly used in everyday situations. It's mostly used when translating an English expression.

It bothers me every time a friend of mine who's lived in America for quite a long time says things like

"콜리플라워는 내가 제일 좋아하는 음식 중에 하나야."

because Koreans don't say things like that. I would've said simply "나 콜리플라워 좋아해." 

"One of the most important discoveries in history" --> "역사상 매우 중요한 발견 중의 하나"
"She's one of the few people I know who speaks good English." --> 걔는 내가 아는 사람 중에 영어를 되게 잘해. but not "걔는 내가 아는 사람 중에 영어를 잘 하는 사람 중에 하나야."

I might add that there are many other expressions in English which just don't translate into Korean. Once my buddy wanted to make sure that she's a vegeterian at a local restaurant and said "저는 채식주의자입니다." Hardly anyone around there understood what she meant.

She should've said "저 고기를 못 먹어요." instead.


----------



## wildsunflower

경상남도로 오이소, Thank you for the detailed information. I understand you wouldn't commonly use "중의 하나" in everyday speech, but I can think of how you would use "중의 하나" on many occasions. You can simply do google "중의 하나".


----------

